# Dubai Marina Phase.....



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

btw, i figured you guys might like to know that the Design-Work on Dubai Marina (not sure what phase) started today... its being worked on in Toronto... I'm not posting any pics of it, as last time i posted pics of Dubai Festival City, i got abused on the forum...


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

NEWUSER said:


> btw, i figured you guys might like to know that the Design-Work on Dubai Marina (not sure what phase) started today... its being worked on in Toronto... I'm not posting any pics of it, as last time i posted pics of Dubai Festival City, i got abused on the forum...


what design phase are you talking about?


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

new additions to Dubai Marina..


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

yepp please tell us more.

you will not be abused, i promise.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Do you mean a new cluster of towers by Emaar?


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Abused ? Who , When , Where and why ??


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

dubaiflo said:


> yepp please tell us more.
> 
> you will not be abused, i promise.




as long as he doesnt go all uae_photographer on us, I promise not to abuse him as well.  :cheers:


----------



## LUVDXB (Nov 10, 2005)

New User...We solemnly promise not to abuse you. Not someone who brings us some good news 

Now can we have more details PLEAASEEE.


----------



## Dubai_Steve (Jan 11, 2005)

Please NEW USER we are all desperate to hear more project news for the Marina. It really needs something new and exciting now to keep the momentum.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

could either be 2N tower or the marina mall.
doubt emaar has another complex,no more prime location left actually except next to JBR.


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

dubaiflo said:


> could either be 2N tower or the marina mall.
> doubt emaar has another complex,no more prime location left actually except next to JBR.



I think it must be the marina mall..... :cheers:


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

Lets see..... How many Phases are there for Dubai Marina? who knows? who knows?


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

NEWUSER said:


> Lets see..... How many Phases are there for Dubai Marina? who knows? who knows?


2 or 3 at most....

the second is possibly the final link of the other end of the marina to the sea and phase 3 is possibly its linking to JLT, which was in the original master plan, which a bridge over SZR, but nothing ever came of that.


----------



## Dubai_Steve (Jan 11, 2005)

But then there is Phase 4, where the whole marina rises up and rotates giving everyone a sea view. The world's first rotating marina


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

Dubai_Steve said:


> But then there is Phase 4, where the whole marina rises up and rotates giving everyone a sea view. The world's first rotating marina


LOL... if only! :cheers:


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

:hilarious


----------



## what? (Nov 7, 2005)

please NEWUSER enough of those jokes tell us some info please please please..........


----------



## Citystyle (Jan 6, 2005)

His got to be bluffing. If not give us somthing to go on. Please.


----------



## LUVDXB (Nov 10, 2005)

I didn't go to work today hoping to stay online and see some of the updates. This is depressing :-(


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

Ahhh, what’s the matter? Is someone growing impatient? Oh no…. My information is legit, and if you can see my AutoCAD screen right now you’d know that’s its legit... Hell if you could see my Buzzsaw you’d even be surer… 

LOL @ LUVDXB


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

emmar abandoned its phases ages ago, insted concentating on projects of clusters.

so your probably looking at an early version of park island. at best.


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

I'm looking at my AutoCAD screen and i have to disagree, let me pan the drawing, pan some more, yep i disagree with you... As for phases, it is not abandoned unless you talking about something other-then what we are working on.


----------



## Dubai_Steve (Jan 11, 2005)

NEWUSER, take a screenshot of your AutoCAD and post it!


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

He cant.

its like asking a moose to dance the fandango.

how is he supposed to post somthing which 
a] he doesnt have.
b]doesnt know enough about to even fake properly!


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

:applause:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

agree with DUBAI this time.


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

No wonder you were bullied and abused before.

people have a general aversion to your :spam1: 


put up or shut up!


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

I'm not sure why you are attacking me and getting all worked up over this, but it seems very childish; having a bad day? I’m going to humor your attempts... 

I'm an Interior-Architect and worked on Dubai Festival City zone-8. I posted several rendering on this forum of the interiors of the Mall which as I mentioned before, was designed several times... As for Dubai Marina, a new phase came in early July this year and DD work started this week -- that's all you get to know...

I never posted any AutoCAD screen-shots in the past and will not do this due to obvious privacy policy reasons, I only post graphic images no drawings. 

So please don’t whine because I have no cheese. 

oke:


----------



## Dubai_Steve (Jan 11, 2005)

So this is the Mall then that you started to work on by the MAG Tower?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

NEWUSER said:


> I'm not sure why you are attacking me and getting all worked up over this, but it seems very childish; having a bad day? I’m going to humor your attempts...
> 
> I'm an Interior-Architect and worked on Dubai Festival City zone-8. I posted several rendering on this forum of the interiors of the Mall which as I mentioned before, was designed several times... As for Dubai Marina, a new phase came in early July this year and DD work started this week -- that's all you get to know...
> 
> ...


This is not funny. If you have something to share, then do it. If not then don't spam this forum and play with us.

I'M ASKING FOR THIS THREAD TO BE CLOSED!!!


----------



## farnush (Dec 12, 2004)

dude show it if u want otherwise dont reply to this thread anymore...


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

show sth or close the thread, correct altin.
same with the sharjah project thread.


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

You all like little kids... you Whine when you dont get what you want.. 

In my first post i said "I'm not posting any pics of it, as last time i posted pics of Dubai Festival City, i got abused on the forum..."

Go cry to Mods to close this thread that said from start you dont get any pics; whine little kids whine.. :hilarious


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ No smartass, we're whining becouse we didn't get what you with so fanfare told you'll give.

The reason of this forum is showing things and you clearly demostrated that you are here just to have fun at other people, a attitude that should get you brigged at least.


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

can you give at least some information of that phase

how many buildings there are, just a couple, over 5, over 10?
how tall are the buildings, over 40floors? over 200m?
what is the location?


----------



## LUVDXB (Nov 10, 2005)

No use asking Mr. Smart Alec!! 

New User, we don't care for any more information from you. We'll wait for the official sources. Go to your architect den and GET BACK TO WORK!


----------

